Ask HN: How close are we to a wearable that can track calorie intake? - levng
======
hatboxreappoint
Relevant article on the difficulties of calories tracking.
[https://www.economist.com/1843/2019/02/28/death-of-the-
calor...](https://www.economist.com/1843/2019/02/28/death-of-the-calorie)

------
patatino
Tracking calories is a pretty annoying task but the good thing is you only
have to do it for like a week, then you have a good understanding of what your
calorie intake is.

~~~
RobbieHacks
Yeah you dont need a watch for this task

------
2rsf
I can't see a practical, easy to use and accurate solution to that (using 2020
technology at least)

